# nock options for fat arrows



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

What does everyone use for nocks on their Goldtip TripleX and Victory X-Killer arrows? I've been playing with 200,250 and 300 grains up front and have noticed that the heavier arrows (250 and 300 gr.) seem to degrade in accuracy after several rounds.
I'm thinking that the pin nocks cannot handle that much inertia and are fatiguing after being shot a couple of hundred times.
Does anybody know of a solution i.e. unibushings that would work in these big arrows?
I had heard that Beiter was making a nock for the TripleX, but can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Nocks*

You can take the plastic nock out and 
use Acc-360 g-nock insert and will 
work just fine. You can also buy some
standard lightspeed pin-nock adapters
and use the new G-Pin Nocks. Works Great.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the leads, I will look into those. Is their diameter large enough to work on those arrows?


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ProtecMan said:


> Thanks for the leads, I will look into those. Is their diameter large enough to work on those arrows?


i dont think so, and also unless massive poundage is used, i think u are fine. pin nocks are more accurate too, and they are not too expensive.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Poundage is in the 55-58 lb range and DL is 30.25", so nothing unreasonable. So your saying to just rotate out nocks on a regular basis to avoid the natural degradation of the plastic? I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*XXX Gold tips*

I use the standard pin for these and easton G-pin nocks, works for me without any issues.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like the new G-pin is worth trying out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

An ACC 3-60 nock on a XXX shaft???

An ACC 3-60 will fit inside the XXX.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Insert*

Take the standard nock out. Take a Acc-360 
nock insert, and hot melt or Grip-tip glue it
in place of the standard nock, then, you can use
G-nocks on your XXX Gold tips or X-Killer Victory's
or whatever shaft you choose. 
You can also do the same process using standard 
Pin-nock adapters and then use the G-pin nocks or
standard pin nocks ( large groove ) thats used on ACE's
or X10's. I hope this clears it up for you. epsi::slice:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

you can also try the Bohning pin nock on the pins.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Nocks for fat shafts*

Contact "Ram Machining Inc. 7215 South Sixth Street, Klamath Falls, OR 97603" He makes bushings that accept Easton G nocks for various Goldtip sizes. I find the Easton G nocks hold up under the increased weight.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the lead! I will give them a call tomorrow and see if he has had interest in bushings for the TripleX.


----------

